# Who uses their 'best' bike for winter?



## Yazzoo (1 Nov 2015)

I know, I know, carbon will melt in the rain and all that but was just wondering who will be using their best bike for winter? 

I don't commute on mine so effectively can choose not to use it in truly dreadful weather but I will still use it some times. I have a cheap fixie that comes out a lot as well but theres certain times/rides where I'd like gears and as much as I love the fixie, I love the road bike more and would rather ride that the majority of the time. Both have lights, the fixie has clip on mudguards - I'm thinking of getting some for the roadie.

I will make sure the bike is cleaned and lubed etc and generally try to prevent the melting for as long as possible


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2015)

I will be except in dreadful conditions . the carbon not started melting yet  .Only change for winter is mudguards to keep the worst of the water of me and bike.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Nov 2015)

My bikes are utility vehicles

Whichever one of the fleet is suitable for that day's tasks will be used


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> I will be except in dreadful conditions . the carbon not started melting yet  .Only change for winter is mudguards to keep the worst of the water of me and bike.



Carbon! No wonder you are faster than me up Polly Botts


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Carbon! No wonder you are faster than me up Polly Botts


Did you think I did it the heavy hybrid  I need any advantage I can get


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Nov 2015)

I was going to get a single speed for winter, but it looks like I'll stick with my "best"/only road bike. The Race Blade mudguards seemed to fit well today.

I've gone off the idea of a TT bike for summer, so if I get another bike it'll be another Cinelli Experience.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Nov 2015)

A lady I ride with uses a Trek triple hybrid complete with mudguards, rack and rack bag, all year round. It's only on close inspection you appreciate it is full carbon. Frame, bars, stem - the lot! Well over £2K's worth of bike. No, carbon doesn't melt in the wet - hasn't yet anyway


----------



## Profpointy (1 Nov 2015)

Pub bike I get (though I don't have one), but winter bike no. 
All my bikes have mudguards, so the concept of a summer bike makes little sense to me, nor a "best" bike (outwith the pub bike scenario)


----------



## Saluki (1 Nov 2015)

Both my bikes are carbon neither has melted so far. The roadie come out on nice winter days, the CX on the not so nice days. I used both of them all year round and, to me, they are both 'best'.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Nov 2015)

My "best bike" is a Spa Steel Audax. All year round. With Durano Plus tyres. All year round.


----------



## Lonestar (1 Nov 2015)

Generally I use the fixies for the commutes but may call up other bikes if need be.I use Brompton and Audax for local and Audax for longer distance.Weather doesn't really make a lot of difference.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Nov 2015)

Still using the Helium but it might get put away soon and partly dismantled to stop me riding it in crapy weather.

Got the steel ss project to finish so that will be used as well as the Icarus(ally) for club runs and the Planet X(carbon) for commutes plus the odd club run and also off road excursion with the Grifo cross tyres.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2015)

I use my best bike in all weather's. No need for summer bike, winter bike etc. Just a waste.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Nov 2015)

All my bikes are best for something. The hybrid is the best bike for winter as it takes studded tyres.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2015)

October has been dryer than July, here you can never tell.
I use all my bikes all year round, not that I have carbon worries hehe.
Of course on icy days only the studded tyres will do, but they are not fitted to an exclusive "winter bike", they are fitted to the easiest to clean bike.


----------



## gbb (1 Nov 2015)

Depends on what 'winter riding' means...
Dry days, no problem, best bike is fine with a clean down after.
Depths of winter commuting, salt, slush, wet, filthy filthy bike, I wouldnt use my best bike, the winter bike comes out. I did use my (at the time) best bike, a Bianchi through one winter, dry ridws only for themostpart. Crud got into the brake bolt hole in the front forks and lifted the carbon...only cosmetic thankfully. It also siezed my downtube adjusters. After that, I built my own workhorse. It gets abused, it survives, I'm happy.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (1 Nov 2015)

Nope, I'm on the winter bike (alu frame, mudguards) or the fixed (steel frame, mudguards) - summer bike can't take mudguards.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Nov 2015)

Yes, so long as it's not really grim. If it gets dirty I clean it.

I've posted here before that my dad used to buy good stuff, or get presents and keep it in the packet or hide it away saying "it's too good to use......"

Complete bo110ck5!!!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2015)

How much extra clearance do studded tyres need? I am fitting some mudguards to my CAADX and hopefully I should be able to squeeze some studded tyres on under them. If we get the severe winter that some people are talking about then it would be studded tyres, or turbo trainer for me. I've come off on ice 3 times and I don't want to do it again!


----------



## G3CWI (1 Nov 2015)

You cycle in the winter? #bonkers


----------



## gavroche (1 Nov 2015)

Both my bikes are "best" so it doesn't matter which one I use. To be fair, I ride less in winter.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> How much extra clearance do studded tyres need?


I would guess about half a centimeter - the winters that is, much more for ice spikers.
Will measure later for you.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I would guess about half a centimeter - the winters that is, much more for ice spikers.
> Will measure later for you.


Thanks. I haven't got the guards yet so I don't know how much clearance I will have. I would always have the option of using smaller tyres than the current 35Cs.


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Nov 2015)

The carbon bike will get out less and less now, I'll mostly be on the CX with mudguards as it is usually (like today) wet on the roads and covered with a film of mud and cow poo.

That said, if there's been a dry spell, then it will come out to play.


----------



## derrick (1 Nov 2015)

I will be riding my best bike every weekend come rain or shine.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Nov 2015)

Use my "best" bike for commuting all through winter. The LBS are horrified that I use a carbon bike with DI2 in less than clement conditions, but what else should it be used for?


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Nov 2015)

Me!

I've got a hybrid for commuting and a road bike for training, time-trialling, club runs, cafe rides, turbo training....etc I can't afford anything more.


----------



## Hyslop (1 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> October has been dryer than July, here you can never tell.
> I use all my bikes all year round, not that I have carbon worries hehe.
> Of course on icy days only the studded tyres will do, but they are not fitted to an exclusive "winter bike", they are fitted to the easiest to clean bike.


Same here as far as the weather is concerned-glad you got some decent weather at some point.today was really warm,bit gloomy though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> How much extra clearance do studded tyres need? I am fitting some mudguards to my CAADX and hopefully I should be able to squeeze some studded tyres on under them. If we get the severe winter that some people are talking about then it would be studded tyres, or turbo trainer for me. I've come off on ice 3 times and I don't want to do it again!



I can't get the studded tyres on the Tricross due to mudguards.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Nov 2015)

I came at this from the other way. I built up a winter bike; downtube shifters, compact chainset (38/50), mudguards and 28 tyres. It rode so well during the winter that I simply removed the guards and rode it during the summer too!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> How much extra clearance do studded tyres need? I am fitting some mudguards to my CAADX and hopefully I should be able to squeeze some studded tyres on under them. If we get the severe winter that some people are talking about then it would be studded tyres, or turbo trainer for me. I've come off on ice 3 times and I don't want to do it again!


Just to let you know, Spa have a special on Schwalbe Marathon Winters at £30 at the moment
http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s142p1942


----------



## zigzag (1 Nov 2015)

if the bike gets cleaned/lubed after each wet winter ride, i see no problem using the "best" bike. usually i can't be bothered, so i use the bike that doesn't mind the neglect.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Nov 2015)

My Winter bike has done less than my Summer bike now, even though it's more than twice as old!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (1 Nov 2015)

I shall be using me steel frame, mainly cause it has racks so I can stow extra jumpers.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2015)

My winter bike is my old summer bike, this years summer bike may be next year's winter bike and so on.


----------



## Andywinds (1 Nov 2015)

screenman said:


> My winter bike is my old summer bike, this years summer bike may be next year's winter bike and so on.


Do you replace your bike every year? If it's really bad I will just go back to mtb'ing.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just to let you know, Spa have a special on Schwalbe Marathon Winters at £30 at the moment
> http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s142p1942


I got a spare pair earlier in the year for 13.99 here, only 26x175 left in stock now, at 14.99.



ColinJ said:


> Thanks. I haven't got the guards yet so I don't know how much clearance I will have. I would always have the option of using smaller tyres than the current 35Cs.


Measured: you need just under 4cm from when the tyre enters the rim.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2015)

Andywinds said:


> Do you replace your bike every year? If it's really bad I will just go back to mtb'ing.



I thought everyone did

Only kidding I was just making the point about how they get swapped, after being the winter bike it will be the turbo bike.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (1 Nov 2015)

I'll be using the winter bike on the wet days and when the gritters have been round. If it stays mild the Giant will still be brought out


----------



## Jimidh (1 Nov 2015)

I still use my 'good' bike on the odd day over the winter when it's dry and the sun is out but I either get out on the winter road bike or it's really bad weather then its trail riding in the MTB.


----------



## Andywinds (1 Nov 2015)

Are the salty roads really bad for bearing? Or is it just bad for everything?


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (1 Nov 2015)

I only have one road bike and it gets used all year round. Parts will be replaced next year ready for summer after being hammered through the winter


----------



## Andywinds (1 Nov 2015)

speedfreak said:


> I only have one road bike and it gets used all year round. Parts will be replaced next year ready for summer after being hammered through the winter


Which parts need replacing after winter riding?


----------



## StuAff (1 Nov 2015)

The Viner has been used in all weathers, the Litespeed was out today in mist and fog and autumnal grot...just a reason to get the baby wipes out.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Measured: you need just under 4cm from when the tyre enters the rim.


Thanks. My semi-slicks are 3.5 cm measured like that. I THINK that I will have more than that extra 0.5 cm clearance once the guards are fitted. They should arrive in the next couple of days, so I will soon find out!



Andywinds said:


> Are the salty roads really bad for bearing? Or is it just bad for everything?


I sneaked a Christmas morning ride in one year and had to rush back for Christmas dinner so the bike didn't get washed that day. I remembered on Boxing Day and wheeled it out into my back yard to clean it. I discovered that the chain had rusted almost solid overnight, and miscellaneous other metal parts were looking sorry for themselves!

I'm not saying not to ride on gritted roads, but I am saying that you should clean your bike to get the salty grit off it before it can do any further damage. (It will always cause extra wear and tear on transmission and braking surfaces, but that's the price you pay for winter riding, and why I prefer to ride my cheaper bikes in the winter. If I could afford to replace more expensive parts more often then I would carry on riding the best bike with a pair of Crud Roadracers on.)


----------



## HLaB (1 Nov 2015)

I'll change my wheels on my best bike and fit guards and I'll still use it despite having another, at least I will when I get round to removing a seized bolt.


----------



## snorri (1 Nov 2015)

I've just looked up some receipts to see which bike is my best bike.
Looks like it's the Galaxy I bought in 2000, just ahead of the '99 Trek hybrid, thus leaving the most used Raleigh Pioneer of '96 as my "worst" bike, but it's not!
I still don't use the Galaxy when there's salt on the road, cos it's my new bike.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (2 Nov 2015)

Andywinds said:


> Which parts need replacing after winter riding?


Sorry I should have clarified.
I only replace parts when they need to be not just because it's been winter.
My bottom bracket, cassette and chain are currently on their last legs, as well as bar tape looking scruffy but I want to eek the last out of them this winter and then change them for summer


----------



## slowmotion (2 Nov 2015)

I ride the same one all year round, commuting, weekends, whatever. I really like my current bike and it would to be a shame not to use it as much as I possibly can. It just gets even more dirty in the winter, that's all. It doesn't bother me. I'll clean it if and when it does.


----------



## arallsopp (2 Nov 2015)

My summer bike has battery lights. My winter bike(s) have dynamos. That's about the only differentiator.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Nov 2015)

My bikes are selected on the basis of a loose selection process based around "How long? How far? Where to? Am I stopping a while en-route? Which bikes are ready to ride? Which bikes are at the front of the shed? What mood am I in? What do I fancy riding?". They nearly all, bar I think one, have mudguards fitted all year round, and about the only sort of bike I don't have, and have no desire to own, is a road race bike. Maybe if I was three stone lighter and thirty years younger...


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Nov 2015)

I could use my best bike on dry days and I mean roads dry not damp but not worth risking sliding down the road on wet leaves and other debris or ice! So at the moment its my fixed gear for winter duties and wet weather. Hoping to add a CX bike to my stable but again wider tyres in use for that.


----------



## DWiggy (2 Nov 2015)

I only have the one bike


----------



## Crackle (2 Nov 2015)

I don't do it by seasons but by function. Road bike, mtn bike, touring/ambling bike, shopping bike. And for winter I have running shoes


----------



## si_c (2 Nov 2015)

I have two bikes, Road and MTB. The road is used for all my commuting and leisure riding purposes, and the MTB gets used for all MTBing purposes. Winter or Summer, it's all the same.


----------



## AyJay (2 Nov 2015)

Just bought a "winter bike" today. Road bike does not have enough clearance for full mud guards. I am more concerned with not getting myself wet and grubby than worrying about the road bike.


----------



## vernon (2 Nov 2015)

What's all this talk about winter bikes? My autumn bike has only just been wheeled out. Don't wish your lives away.


----------



## AllForbes (2 Nov 2015)

I use my bike year round as well and it hasnt rusted plan on using it this whole year as well. I really enjoy riding.


----------



## simon.r (2 Nov 2015)

Full mudguards, triple chainset and disc brakes on my Winter bike. 

I _could_ use my best bike, but the thought of getting salt and slush all over the shiny bits just doesn't seem right


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Nov 2015)

Of course someones winter bike could well be someones idea of best bike


----------



## Wolf616 (2 Nov 2015)

Who changes their prematurely arthritic knees for winter? Is it just me?


----------



## mustang1 (2 Nov 2015)

Used to co mite on aluminium road bike before replacing it with a nicer road bike for special rides and a CX bike for daily grind. The nice road bike never got used so started using it for fair weather commuting. Liked it so much compared to the CX bike that I decided getting another cheaper road bike for winter commuting.

It's not that I'm bothered something will happen to the nice bike, its just that in case that I want to go on a weekend blast, so I want my nice bike to always be in peak condition. And I guess I just want a new bike, even if its just a cheap road commuter.


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Nov 2015)

zigzag said:


> if the bike gets cleaned/lubed after each wet winter ride, i see no problem using the "best" bike. usually i can't be bothered, so i use the bike that doesn't mind the neglect.



That's the only reason I'd get a winter bike. So I could just give it a hose down after a ride, rather than the full clean I have to give my 'best' bike.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Nov 2015)

Assuming that money is at least somewhat limited, I'd really rather.have one really nice bike than one Ok bike plus a so-so bike. Fair enough if they're for different jobs - fixie, tourer or whatever, (or v cheap pub bike) but for normal use I'd always want the good bike, so the so-so bike wouldn't be used and I'd ride the OK bike regretting it wasn't the really nice bike I should have bought


----------



## Heisenberg71 (3 Nov 2015)

One (very) good bike = one choice
Mudguards when wet, followed by a good clean and lube. Keeps life simple.


----------



## burndust (16 Nov 2015)

Alu CX in winter and the carbon roadie in the summer....the CX has had a lot of work done to it...2011 boardman CX team replaced the wheels with handbuilts and just put 105 5800 on it...its actually really nippy for a CX


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2015)

My fixed is my year round commuter, in the winter I use it for Sunday rides as well, the geared bike only gets used in the summer.


----------



## Smurfy (17 Nov 2015)

I'm not sure I have a 'best bike'. My bikes are all for different things. I use my commuter all year round for commuting, seeing as that is what I bought it for. It is single speed to reduce maintenance and expense. I use my fixed wheel bike all year round for leisure riding. The multi-geared bike only gets used for long rides of over ~60 miles, and I don't do those rides in the winter.


----------



## GoldDust (17 Nov 2015)

Yes best bike in winter, however I don't use it in heavy rain not due to the bike but due to myself


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Nov 2015)

I use my new cube everytime i go out ..i just cant leave it in the garage..its mtb so getting muddy is ok.
The other bikes are having a rest.
id not be so keen if i was using salty roads...


----------



## Neilsmith (17 Nov 2015)

I use my "best bike" for all rides it's only the best bike as its newer and better spec than my alternative, it's the most fun to ride so I just ride it regardless of the conditions. If I am ever fortunate to have another bike that has the equivalent spec I would probably use only one in the worst conditions, just to keep the other from having as much wear and tear


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Nov 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> I was going to get a single speed for winter, but it looks like I'll stick with my "best"/only road bike. The Race Blade mudguards seemed to fit well today.
> 
> I've gone off the idea of a TT bike for summer, so if I get another bike it'll be another Cinelli Experience.


That was my plan...untill I picked it up and it turned out to ne an absolute beauty, too scared to get it wet let alone grimy.

I need a hack, hack.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Nov 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> That was my plan...untill I picked it up and it turned out to ne an absolute beauty, too scared to get it wet let alone grimy.
> 
> I need a hack, hack.



What're you riding..?


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Nov 2015)

I use all my bikes all of the year, I have what I loosely describe as a winter bike as it has guards on and a cheaper 9 speed groupset on it but I will still ride my better bike if it is dry, particularly if the roads have not been salted. The "winter" bike should probably be called a wet weather bike.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Nov 2015)

I still ride my good bikes but I pick the days on which to do it. Mucky wet horrible salty road days no, crisp dry days yes


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Nov 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> What're you riding..?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/belt-drive-ss-or-fixed.189179/


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Nov 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/belt-drive-ss-or-fixed.189179/



Ah, yes. I don't blame you.

Perhaps a Vitus vee as a winter ss? That's what I wanted to get.


----------



## adamangler (21 Nov 2015)

i use the one bike year round, its a fairly decent specced carbon framed bike, i dont understand why i would want to ride a cheap shitty thing for a few months. if the parts wear out quicker on the best bike then i upgrade them


----------



## nickyboy (21 Nov 2015)

It's a bike. It isn't a Ming vase

So long as I give it a decent clean when it's been ridden on salty roads there's no problem


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Nov 2015)

They were out last night gritting the roads. So i can't go out on my winter cyclo cross,28mm tyres,mudguards etc bike as it's only a few months old and i don't want to get grit on the gears chain and derailleur. Which kind of defeats the object of having such a bike. Instead i'll be using my old summer bike as it's got used to salty roads over the years.


----------



## Moe (23 Nov 2015)

I only have one bike..... For a week or so I was lucky enough to have two, I did contemplate keeping both so I had one for winter but storage was an issue more than anything, so I will be using my best bike for winter!  My old bike went to an excellent home and will be loved, so I wasn't too upset! :P


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2015)

My best bike IS my winter bike.


----------

